# Good Western/ English pleasure trainers in WA?



## Paintthataint (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm looking to put my APHA yearling in 90-120 days of training next spring. I plan on doing western & english pleasure with him to start. I think he will turn out to be a nice all around horse. He's got the gears for it all. My trainer relocated so I'm looking for trainers people highly recommend! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, as an APHA member, you should be aware of regional trainers on your circuit, who produce those good all around horses, better then someone living in a different area, showing a different breed.
Do you go tot he regional APHA shows? Do you get the official magazine? 
Your horse is only two next year, so way too early to even think of all around, or even any intensive training
Show him in some in hand classes, esp since APHA has in hand trail. Maybe aim for a two year old fall western pl class OR HUS-not both at this point.
Halter, showmanship, perhaps one rail pl class, aimed for two year olds, is plenty for next year


----------



## Paintthataint (Sep 30, 2016)

No he will be 2 this spring, 3 next spring. Not too early.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Still, a jr horse, first year of show season, and thus, not ready to show in a broad scope of classes, esp in both English and western, unless you just wish to use different tack, versus entirely different ways of going
Your post also states, your horse is a yearling this year, and you wish to put that training on him next spring

From your post:

'I'm looking to put my APHA yearling in 90-120 days of training next spring'


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

2 in the spring of 2017...3 in the spring of 2018?


----------



## Paintthataint (Sep 30, 2016)

Yearlings are called yearlings from 1 up until they turn two. So since he's a year and a half now he's sill considered a yearling. He will be 2 in March 2017. 3 in March of 2018. Looking to start him in spring/ summer of 2018. Not too early to start a horse at 3 years old.


----------



## Paintthataint (Sep 30, 2016)

And I never said I wanted to start showing him right away. Probably won't show him for a few years. So unless you have a trainer recommendation please stop commenting on my post cause you're just making all these assumptions. Haha.


----------

